# Thrixopelma Pruriens Care



## dayredfern (Jan 3, 2007)

Remember me saying i bought a new tarantula called a Peru Orange? well i just been sent the latin name, Thixopelma Puuriens. I cant find a caresheet anywhere or anything about this tarantula, can sum1 plz help me?
i need to know where it is from, common names, care i.e temp, humidity. i think it is terrestial?

sum1 plz help me

thanks dayredfern


----------



## eman (Jan 3, 2007)

T. pruriens is a very drought hardy t.  In essence, regardless of the substrate you choose, don't overdo it on the humidity/ventilation restriction as they like it on the dry side. 

You really can't go wrong with this species as they are very easy to keep IMO.


----------



## Mendi (Jan 3, 2007)

I raised mine a lot like one would keep an A.seemanni. It was also a fast growing little T, say from sling to mature female in under 3yrs. Personality is also much like A.seemanni, a bit too nervous for handling, but she was a very aggressive eater. Have fun


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Jan 5, 2007)

Hello Mendi!



Mendi said:


> I raised mine a lot like one would keep an A.seemanni. It was also a fast growing little T, say from sling to mature female in under 3yrs. Personality is also much like A.seemanni, a very aggressive eater. Have fun


Interesting notes and experience... khmm.
Where can I see a pic of Your _Thrixopelma pruriens_?

As for me I would tell this one is takes years to grow from slings like _Aphonopelma bicoloratum _or _Citharischius _as well. As well as it is not burrows unlike _A. seemanni _in sub-adult/adult stages... stops for eating lots of times for weeks and months... etc...


----------



## Mendi (Jan 6, 2007)

Most all Ts are known for gowing off food for months, much to the worry of their keepers :wall:  As for the A.seemanni references, it is a highly nervous T when it comes to handling and fast as well, mine also seemed to do better a bit more humid than say a P.scrofa. But in know means, it is nothing like any Aphonopelma spp. when it comes to growth rate, Peruvian Greens grow quite fast where the Aphono's barely grow ½" in a year, if that

But here is a picture of Goldie, a couple years ago, she was fully mature and had just molted


----------



## stooka (Jan 6, 2007)

i also find them quite fast growing and nervous,not quite as nervous as A.seemani but alittle nervous still.I keep all mine pretty dry also.Ive found females to be quite aggressive towards the male also.


----------



## harmroelf (Jan 6, 2007)

A hiding place is needed since they dont dig. I put an shelter in and she seemd very happy with it. Before she was trying to escape not sitting nice on her place, but now she uses half a coconut and its much better now.

I also have male and female en will mate them soon


----------



## dayredfern (Jan 6, 2007)

thanks every1


----------



## harmroelf (Jan 7, 2007)

here are my pruriens.

The first one is male the other female

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## tarantulasperu (Aug 28, 2008)

*found out it was a thrixopelma puriens*

i thought it was a paraphysa sp but later realised he was a thrixopelma puriens he is still small and is taking forever to molt. but i think hes going to molt cuz hes dug himself a burrow when they normally dont dig and just do a lot of very light webbing, here are some photos http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=9671&catid=member&imageuser=17368
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=9675&catid=member&imageuser=17368
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=9672&catid=member&imageuser=17368


----------

